# AG SRP vs AF Tripple (by hand)



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

it's a struggle for me this last week: which one to buy for an AIO job.

i know many of you would say "buy one, test, not okay sell and get the other".

not an option for me, as i live outside EU and it will be a PITA to exchange items... and costly.

which one would you get?


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

AF Tripple for me and u get much more shine


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Not used the AF but have no reason to doubt it. I know SRP will do a great job so I say buy either product.

What other products do you have locally?


----------



## coach potato69 (Apr 13, 2010)

I've used both, the AF Tripple was used this week actually for the first time and I found it very easy to use and leaves a very good finish. Would use it rather than SRP now I think


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

lowejackson said:


> What other products do you have locally?


in as detailing?

FARECLA and 3M, i guess it could be found.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

lol really wish people would use "or" instead of "vs"...question marks would be good too...


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

my bad, sorry


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I have used both the bottle of AF was free from entering the top 16 last year at Waxstock.

I did a side by side test and AutoGlym SRP (new formulation) still had the edge of the AF product.

Go with the SRP it won the DW awards for the 2nd year running AF didnt even come in...


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

nick_mcuk said:


> ...Go with the SRP it won the DW awards for the 2nd year running....


Slight correction, SRP won for 3rd year (2011, 2012 & 2013)


----------



## J800PAN (Jan 5, 2013)

For years ive used SRP and subsequently when I got into detailing I then purchased AF tripple3. I dont know if my expectations were too high but I was expecting it to be better than SRP and I felt it wasnt. I may give it another go if I was to do a friends car, but for mine I shall not bother. I didnt think the shine was there or it was as easy to remove. Of course this is all of my opinion.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

V3nom said:


> lol really wish people would use "or" instead of "vs"...question marks would be good too...


or vs vs :lol:

out of srp and tripple cant say its a "better product" but I prefer it :thumb:


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

well, if one is not better than the other and given the fact that for £10 i can get 1 litre of SRP and only 0.25 litre of Tripple i guess i'm in for some SRP, then.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I've only used SRP, so that's what i'd recommend


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Being honest, Tripple is one of the most impressive products I've used, have a look at this Astra I done last year...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=312364

I guess both are great products but both have a different image I guess...with SRP being "old school" and Tripple being new.

I'd go with Tripple though.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

nick_mcuk said:


> I have used both the bottle of AF was free from entering the top 16 last year at Waxstock.
> 
> I did a side by side test and AutoGlym SRP (new formulation) still had the edge of the AF product.
> 
> Go with the SRP it won the DW awards for the 2nd year running AF didnt even come in...


It also won "polish" of the year when it's not even a Polish.
It only won because everyone regardless of ability (the weekend warrior) uses it and it can be bought at Halfords.

I've used AF Tripple a lot, and I've used SRP a lot.
You can blindfold test with both and you'd not notice any difference.
they are both good products which have their place. SRP is cheaper so gets my vote.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

looking now for best priced SRP


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

i can ONLY buy it online.
then have it shipped to a friend of mine in London.
she will have to take it to a transport company which has weekly routed UK <> Moldova (that's a country)
and only then, say in a week or so, i will put my hands on this SRP.

mainly this is why i'm asking which one is "better", because my friend is willing to help me one time with this)


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

V3nom said:


> lol really wish people would use "or" instead of "vs"...question marks would be good too...


If I were to be pedantic I would wonder why people put lol in front of replies when clearly they are not laughing out loud but annoyed by small details in the post

But I am not, so I will not.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

jenks said:


> If I were to be pedantic I would wonder why people put lol in front of replies when clearly they are not laughing out loud but annoyed by small details in the post
> 
> But I am not, so I will not.


lol should try and be a tad more subtle next time eh? LOL

Honestly, got nothing better to do?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

xJay1337 said:


> It also won "polish" of the year when it's not even a Polish.


Errr yes it is....allbeit a very fine one thats filler heavy SRP doesn have some element of cut in it.



xJay1337 said:


> I've used AF Tripple a lot, and I've used SRP a lot.
> You can blindfold test with both and you'd not notice any difference.
> they are both good products which have their place. SRP is cheaper so gets my vote.


They are similar products very true but then Tripple is actually a Black Diamond polish/PDI product so designed for the trade to slap it on buff it off and have a shiny car.

I did a test on my Jeep on some of the scratches from greenlaning and SRP did actually a better job of masking/hiding them than Tripple.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Well I've been using SRP for years. I use it on loads of cars including my own. The old and the new formula. 

I once read some one state on hear that just because something is old school doesn't mean it hasn't adapted and improved itself. SRP its self has done exactly that. Obviously it's had the main revision on the 'new formula' but I bet its had other revisions since too. There's a reason it's been around for a long time and I think people need to remember this when they start comparing to no younger brands.

I mainly use SRP as a cleaner on fairly clean paint- to remove bits of old wax and to soften the paint a little before waxing. It will never be a replacement for machine polishing but i often use it almost like a glaze. 

That said most of the auto finesse products I've tried so far have been spot on. Although I haven't tried tripple but they do seem expensive when you consider how much of the product you actually get in that fancy packaging...


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Used both, love both. In my opinion SRP offers much better value.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Well, I've used a lot of AIO products as I use them as finishing polishes or on their own sometimes. 

I haven't used Tripple but the new version of SRP is my favourite AIO at the moment, a massive improvement over the previous formula which was good in any event. I haven't used it by machine yet but by hand it completely filled all defects on my car (light holograms, lots of them!), left a nice finish but was just so easy to use.

Others to consider are:-

Cherry Glaze - Good AIO by machine but capable by hand. VERY glossy finish.
Achilles Prep - Good by machine, a bit difficult by hand (sticky??) but great finish and decent correction/filling.
Poli-Seal - Only glazes by hand but is the best by machine.
Carlack NSC - Best cleaner and most durable on its own but no abrasives so limited in terms of correction/filling.

- All IMO of course.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

millns84 said:


> Well, I've used a lot of AIO products as I use them as finishing polishes or on their own sometimes.
> 
> I haven't used Tripple but the new version of SRP is my favourite AIO at the moment, a massive improvement over the previous formula which was good in any event. I haven't used it by machine yet but by hand it completely filled all defects on my car (light holograms, lots of them!), left a nice finish but was just so easy to use.
> 
> ...


Have you tried Prima Amigo?

Seriously well impressed. Tried it today with a soft pad via rotary on low speed (600-900rpm) and WOW amazing!!! Far better than SRP or tripple.



nick_mcuk said:


> Errr yes it is....allbeit a very fine one thats filler heavy SRP doesn have some element of cut in it.


I really disagree with you on so many levels.
What detailer would use SRP as a polish when correcting a car? you simply wouldn't.

It has about as much cut as a wet fish!! :lol:

It's far far lighter than even a finishing polish like SF4000 or even SF Ultrafina (which I've been trying today and it's an awesome polish late to the party though).

It won simply because people think it's a polish (even though it's more of a glaze/pre-wax cleanser to be honest) and you can buy it in halfords.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Autoglym srp wins hands down and the bonus for you is the volume you're getting,that will go further than a product in fancy packaging that alone i consider value for money.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Doesn't change the point that it's not a polish though...

It absolutely has it's place and I'd never be without it but a polish it is not!!!

As said before it's always going to get the choice over Tripple because you can buy 1L of it for £12 as opposed to roughly the same price for 500ml of Tripple (currently 8 quid for 250ml on CYC), not to mention the 3-for-2 deals at Halfords meaning 3L of SRP for under £25 the equivalent amount of Tripple would cost you nearly 60 quid.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

xJay1337 said:


> Doesn't change the point that it's not a polish though...
> 
> It absolutely has it's place and I'd never be without it but a polish it is not!!!
> 
> As said before it's always going to get the choice over Tripple because you can buy 1L of it for £12 as opposed to roughly the same price for 500ml of Tripple (currently 8 quid for 250ml on CYC), not to mention the 3-for-2 deals at Halfords meaning 3L of SRP for under £25 the equivalent amount of Tripple would cost you nearly 60 quid.


But it is a polish what are you on about??

It has cut and will remove defects ergo it's a polish!


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

nick_mcuk said:


> But it is a polish what are you on about??
> 
> It has cut and will remove defects ergo it's a polish!


And the fact it's called Super Resin POLISH....


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> But it is a polish what are you on about??
> 
> It has cut and will remove defects ergo it's a polish!


Does it really cut? It's full of fillers therefore filling said defects.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

xJay1337 said:


> Have you tried Prima Amigo?
> 
> Seriously well impressed. Tried it today with a soft pad via rotary on low speed (600-900rpm) and WOW amazing!!! Far better than SRP or tripple.


No but it's something that has interested me for a while. I saw the hype when it first appeared but I always wait to see if people are still talking about it years later which they are.

I've got blackhole too which I've not used for about 4 years but will probably give it a go soon now that I've got a dark car.

Another finishing polish/glaze to consider is 3m Polishing Pad Glaze (I've got the 'dark' one). You NEVER see it mentioned on here but it's great. Imagine blackhole but designed to remove marring from compounding. It's got decent filling levels too but the wet look it leaves behind is something else. A bit of a hidden gem


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Blueberry said:


> Does it really cut? It's full of fillers therefore filling said defects.


It has light abrasives. It always has. Think Lime Prime idea.

Next Jay will be telling us LP isn't a polish.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> *Does it really cut?* It's full of fillers therefore filling said defects.


 Yeah, it's only minimal but it does


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Well I've done the same car by hand twice now. Once with srp and once with tripple

Im certain to say that next time shall be with tripple too. So much easier to use, less dusty and the finish just looked a lot sharper and glossier

Also there is somewhere on here with free delivery this weekend and has tripple on a special offer at the same time


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Tripple is an easier product to use. There is no doubt about that.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

i wonder how many cars can do a 250ml bottle of tripple


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

gally said:


> Tripple is an easier product to use. There is no doubt about that.


Yes id agree with that:thumb:



greymda said:


> i wonder how many cars can do a 250ml bottle of tripple


Not sure ive done my Insignia VXR 2 times and prob have enough for another 2 but i did use quiet a bit the first time


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

greymda said:


> i wonder how many cars can do a 250ml bottle of tripple


I've done 3 cars so far and still have 3/4 left

You don't need much


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

SRP new formulation (I use Radiant Wax....same thing but trade version) is deffo less dusty then Tripple by a long way.

But like anything if you use too much its going to dust....hell even Zaino will dust if you use too much of it!



Blueberry said:


> Does it really cut? It's full of fillers therefore filling said defects.


It does contain light abrasives as well as fillers....deffo has cut though as you can actually polish out light scratches.

The cost is the main factor....the AF product is extremely expensive for a product that performs pretty much the same way as SRP....you get less for your money with the AF and its only a rebranded product at the end of the day SRP is owned and constantly developed by AutoGlym and has been about for a long long time.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

i just got some Tripple and Tough Coat as a combo for my first ever detailing project (got a nice price,at least i'm telling myself that  )

i'll give it a try and if impressed by the results i get using it by hand, next i'll try getting some SRP (better value for money, indeed)


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

SRP dusty? You must be using too much!

I've not used tripple so can't compare, SRP has been our polish of choice for over 10 years


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Got both but not tried either yet. the SRP was under £11.00 a litre delivered and Tripple was £12.95 for 500ml.

Just waiting for better weather..


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

V3nom said:


> lol should try and be a tad more subtle next time eh? LOL
> 
> Honestly, got nothing better to do?


Apparently neither of us has:thumb:


----------



## FatTony (Feb 21, 2014)

Well I used ag srp today for the first time on the wifes, never been done silver fiesta and have to say its good.
Gave it some elbow but the dusting is very little and buffs off easy.
I put ag aqua wax on top and this has to be applied to a wet car.
All I can say is when I ligthly hosed the car I was amazed at how the water beaded. To the point I nearly didn't bother applying the aqua wax but thought I bought it to used on that car.
Aqua wax is a doddle to applyand the finish is Soooooo silky.
If it wasn't for the fact ive already bought poorboys stuff for my panther black car I would probably use ag srp and ag aqua wax


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Leebo310 said:


> And the fact it's called Super Resin POLISH....


Super resin glaze would be more appropriate. It's just a name at the end of the day.

You buy Autoglym lifeshine on a brand new car and if a bird craps on it what are you told to put on it to restore the coating? SRP.
So either Lifeshine is not a sealant and is infact SRP, or SRP has no cut as any abrasive products would invalidate your Lifeshine warranty - funny that!!!!

Everyone has an opinion but to ME, SRP is not a polish, I use it as a Glaze or a paint cleanser product and that's it.

And you can all argue it but Autoglym SRP is not the best polish on the market, even if we forget the semantics and put it as a polish. it's because everyone who is on this site regardless of ability has probably used it and gotten good results.


----------

